# Dodo juice products



## tristan2 (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm going to buy some products ready for my new car in June,what do I need and where do you guys buy it from?


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Try http://www.cleanyoucar.co.uk and an awesome wax is Bouncer's 22 distributed by Dodo.

A TT with Bouncers applied I done yesterday. A wash and sealant option.

(Drivers side on your right).


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

Bloody hell Daryl, that is a mirror not a car panel!
Well impressed with all of the images you post of your handy work


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

jgp-tt said:


> Bloody hell Daryl, that is a mirror not a car panel!
> Well impressed with all of the images you post of your handy work


Cheers dude, it's an easy wax to work with and only around £30. Obviously a decent prepared base works wonders too.


----------



## eviled (Jan 18, 2013)

I can vouch for their yellow clay and lube

very fine so takes a bit longer but I had no marring as all


----------



## D4n91 (Apr 9, 2013)

I like their products, well the ones I've used.
Dodo juice red mist tropical (sealant) 









Dodo juice supernatural wax


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

darylbenfield said:


> Try http://www.cleanyoucar.co.uk and an awesome wax is Bouncer's 22 distributed by Dodo.
> 
> A TT with Bouncers applied I done yesterday. A wash and sealant option.
> 
> (Drivers side on your right).


Errrrr wow :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

Lionk isn't working mate I'm guessing....

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

That's the one!


----------



## oz_p (Feb 7, 2011)

Wow thats pretty amazing, how did you achieve that finish and with what wax?


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

oz_p said:


> Wow thats pretty amazing, how did you achieve that finish and with what wax?


Hi mate the car was detailed by myself a year or so ago, and is maintained by me too. It was just booked in for an enchancement detail, so fine polish and glazes were used to give a great base for the wax. I've used alot of different sealants and waxes on this dolomite grey colour, Bouncer's 22 seems to fit the bill best, and gives it that bit 'extra'.


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

oz_p said:


> Wow thats pretty amazing, how did you achieve that finish and with what wax?


Oz your only in London, I'm over in Essex - best book yours in! :wink: 8) 8)


----------



## oz_p (Feb 7, 2011)

darylbenfield said:



> oz_p said:
> 
> 
> > Wow thats pretty amazing, how did you achieve that finish and with what wax?
> ...


haha I have been thinking about it mate  The winter weather ie ice and snow has messed up my paintwork, got lots of surface scratches, can they be removed/fixed by someone like yourself or is it bodyshop time??

I also have a massive deep scratch on the rear quarter that I want fixing but need to find the cash & time to have it done :-(

Ross


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Bring it down or email some pics over to [email protected]


----------



## oz_p (Feb 7, 2011)

darylbenfield said:


> Bring it down or email some pics over to [email protected]


Ok cheers, I'll take some pics over the weekend & email & see what you think can be done


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

No worries look forward to seeing them!


----------

